# Weekly Competition 2015-33



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F R' F U' F' R2 F2 U'
*2. *F R2 F R2 F U R2 F2 U2
*3. *R' U F2 U R' U' R' F2 U2
*4. *F' U R U' R U' F R'
*5. *U2 R F' U' F R2 U' F' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 B R2 B D2 U2 R' D' R' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L'
*2. *L' U2 R U2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' F2 R F' D' B' U L R' D2 L' F
*3. *L U2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 L D2 U' B' D L2 F' L2 D2 F R U'
*4. *L2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U L2 B L F' U' L' B2 F2 D2 F2 D'
*5. *F2 L2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 L F2 D2 U2 B' U R' D' B L' D' B D' F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D B' L Uw' B' Fw2 F2 D2 Fw F Uw' L R' Fw F2 D2 Uw U Rw2 R2 B Fw2 U' L2 U2 Rw' U Rw2 F2 Rw U Fw2 L' Fw Rw' F Rw B2 Fw F2
*2. *D' L Uw' Fw' Rw D L' U Rw2 Fw' U F2 R' Fw' Uw2 U R2 B L' Rw2 R' D L R' Uw2 B Uw U F' Uw2 U2 L' D' B F2 R2 U Fw' L2 Uw
*3. *D2 U' R2 Fw R2 Uw2 B2 F Uw' B' Uw2 F2 D U' Rw U' F2 L' Rw' B2 Fw F' R2 F D Fw' L Uw' B2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 U Fw2 Rw Uw B
*4. *Rw' Uw2 L' Rw2 R F' U Rw R2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw R2 Uw' B2 R' B' F' D' Uw2 B' F' U' Fw' Uw2 L R2 Uw' Rw' D' Rw' D' U R Uw U' B L B
*5. *Fw' D2 Fw' R' Uw B2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' B U2 L' Rw2 B U' L R' D Uw B2 Rw D Uw2 Fw2 F2 L Rw2 Fw' Uw B' R' B' Uw2 B' F Uw L B

*5x5x5*
*1. *B L2 B' F2 Lw Rw2 U2 B2 F' L' Rw B' F' Dw L' B Fw D Uw Lw Rw2 B Rw B2 U F Lw' R' U' Bw' Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 D Fw2 U2 Lw' U2 Bw D2 Bw2 Rw Fw Dw2 U L2 U' F2 Dw2 U2 Bw U Lw2 Uw2 U' L2 Fw Uw
*2. *D R2 U' Lw2 F2 L' Lw' Rw2 D' Rw' U2 R' F' Lw2 Dw' U Lw D Bw2 D Dw B Bw2 R D U' Rw2 F' Lw2 U2 Bw2 D2 B' Lw2 U2 Rw Dw2 Bw' F2 Uw2 B F2 Dw Bw2 U' F' U2 Fw' Dw2 R D Dw2 F D Dw' Uw' R2 Bw Uw' Fw2
*3. *D2 Dw2 L2 D2 B U2 B Bw F' D2 F2 Dw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw' B2 Dw L' F2 Uw B D B2 Bw Lw D R2 Uw L' Rw R2 B Rw2 Bw2 Dw' B2 D' Uw U' Rw' R2 F2 U' R' Bw2 R Fw2 R Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' Rw2 D Dw Uw' F2 Uw2 Bw' Fw'
*4. *Dw2 U' Rw' F' Lw2 Rw2 D' Dw' L' F' U2 B' L2 R D2 Fw' L' Lw2 Rw' D' Fw Lw Dw2 L' Fw' D Lw2 B Fw' Uw' L' D2 Uw2 U' Rw2 B2 Fw2 F' Rw2 F' L Lw2 Rw' F L2 Lw' R2 D2 Dw Uw2 Lw2 Uw Fw' Rw Fw' F2 L' D2 Uw U'
*5. *D R' D' U' L' B Bw2 Dw' Uw2 U2 F' Lw2 D U2 Fw' F Uw' R2 B2 Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U2 F2 Rw Bw' L' B Fw' D Lw' Dw Rw' B2 Uw2 U B Bw' D' Uw' L' Lw Rw2 U' L2 B2 Rw' Fw' Rw' Fw L' B2 Dw Bw Fw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L 3F U B D 3U 2F' 2D 3U2 U 2L' 3R F' R 2B U2 B 3U R' B' 3F L2 2R' R' U' 3R R F2 L B' R 3F F' L2 2F 2D' 3U 2F F 2D' U' R2 3U' 2R 2U2 B2 L2 3R' R2 U2 2B 3F' 2R2 U2 L' 2D2 U' 2B2 2D' 2U' U 2B 2L' 2F' L 3R D' 3R' R2 3U2
*2. *R' 3F2 2D2 B F R' F' 2D2 3U2 3F2 2F2 D2 3U' 2R2 R 2D' B 2L B L' D2 L' 2L 3R' 3U' 2U2 3F 2D B' 3R2 U R 2F' 2D 2L' B' F' 2R2 F' D' B 2F2 L 2L 3R' 3F' 3R 2F' 2U2 L 2L 3R R 2D2 L' 2D2 L' 2L2 R 2U U 2R' 3F2 3R2 2F' F 2L 3R2 U 2F
*3. *3U2 L2 R B' 3F' F' D2 U' 3R' 2R' R' U' B 3R2 2R' R' 2U2 F2 D' 2R' D' 2D2 B' 2F U2 F2 2R' 2B2 2D 3U 2F2 2L2 2B' 3F 2R' B2 2R 3U F' U2 2L2 B 2D2 B' 2B' 2F2 F2 L2 2R B 2B 3F2 D2 2U2 3F 2L' 3F' 2R2 F2 R B2 2B' 3F' L' 2D 3R2 2B 2F2 2U' U
*4. *R2 B 2D' 3U' B R F2 2R' D2 2U2 2R 3U2 2U' B' U2 2F 2D 2F2 2D2 3U' 3F2 L' 2L2 3R 2B' 2D2 3R' 2R' F2 D' 3U' U' B2 2F2 D2 2U 2R 3U U' 2L B2 3U' L2 3R D2 L' D' 2D' 2L2 2R 3F2 L2 3F2 2L 3R' 2B 2L D U2 3F F2 L 3U 2F L' 2L' B2 L 2L2 2R
*5. *2U U' 3R' 2R' 2D B' 3R R D' F2 2D' 2B L 2L' 2D' 3F 2L2 B' L2 2R 3U2 2U' F' 3R B' 3R' B2 2B' U' 3F2 3R' R2 2B' 2D R 2D 3R' 2U B' 2D' 2L 3U L' 2B F' 2U2 L' 3U2 R D' 2D2 3R' 2B' 2D2 F 2D L2 2L2 2F L 2L2 3F 2D 2B L2 3R R2 3F' U' 3F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L' D2 3U2 2U 3R' 2F' 3U 2U2 U' 2L' 2D2 2R2 3B2 3U' R2 2D' 3U' 3F2 3R' 3B2 2L 3L' 3R2 B 2B F 2R 2B 3L' 2D 3D 3L' 2R 3B' 3U' 3L 3F' 3R' B' 2F2 F U' 2B 2U2 3L2 R 2D2 R2 3U' 3R2 2U' U2 3L2 2F' 2D 3U2 2U' B' 2B' 2F2 D 2D' 3U' L2 2U' L2 3L 2B2 2D2 3F2 F2 2R R D2 3B2 2L 2R' 3D2 3U' 3B' 3R' 3B2 L' 3D' 2B' 3B2 U2 3L' B' 3F2 2F2 3U 3B 2U2 2B2 2F2 R 2D2 3U 3F'
*2. *2L 3B 2D2 3B2 3U 2R2 D' 2R2 2D2 2L 3U' 2U 3R2 2R 2B2 2F2 2L2 B 3B 2F 3U2 L' 3R2 2R 2U2 U B2 F' D 3B2 3R 2R B2 2R' B2 F' D2 3D' U2 2F' 3U U 2L 3R R' 2B2 L 2L2 2B' 3R2 3D2 U2 3F2 R2 B' 2L2 D 2D 3U 2F' R2 B 3B2 3F' F D 2R 3D 2L B2 U 2B' F' 2R2 2U U2 3B' R' 3F 3L' 3R2 2B2 L 3R 2U' B2 2F 2L2 F 2R2 R2 2U' B2 U' 3B 2U' B U' 3B' 3R2
*3. *2L2 2R 3U' 2B L' B 2B 2L2 2U L2 2L2 2R 3F' 2U 2R' R2 2U 3R2 3F2 3R' 2R2 3F D B2 D' 3U2 3L2 B' U' 2L2 3L' 2R2 3B R 3D' 2U L' R 2F2 3U2 3B' 2F' F2 3U U' 3R' 3B' 2D 2U' 2R B 3B' 3F' 2F 2L D' R 3F D 2L' 2R 3D' F 2R D 3F L' 2D' 3D B' 2B 2F2 3D' 3U 2U' 3L2 2D 3D' 2L' 3L 2R2 3F' D2 2U' 3R 2R 2D' 3L 2R' 2B' 3B2 3U2 3F2 2D2 3B' 3L2 3U' 3F' R2 F2
*4. *B' F R2 D2 2D' U 3B D2 2F' 3R2 3D R2 B2 R 2B 3F' F' 2D2 3D2 U 2B F' 3D 3B R2 3B' 2L2 2D2 3R 2B' 2F' F2 3R D' B F L' 3B2 2F' 3U' 2U' B 2R B2 2R' B 3R 2R' 2D' 2R D' 3F' 3D' R2 D' 3U2 2U2 F 2D2 3D 2U' U' 3L 3F2 3U2 2B2 F 3L2 2F' 2R2 D2 L' 2D' 3L2 2B' 3D 3F2 3L2 R 2U' 2B' L' 2F 3R B' 3L' R2 B2 2D 3D 2B' 2D' 2L 3R2 3B' F' U' 3B2 3L2 D'
*5. *U B 3R' B F2 L 2U2 3R2 3B' 2R 3D R2 3F 3L 3D 3U2 L 3L2 3D' 2U B' 2B D2 2R' 2D2 U2 R' 2D2 3U' 2F2 3D 2L' B2 R D2 F2 U 3B 3R2 3B' L' 2B2 3U2 3F L' 2L2 3F 3U2 L 2D' 3D' R' 3F 2D 2U2 3F' 3D' B2 3U2 3B 3U2 U 2R' 3U2 U2 3B' 2L2 2D2 2U 2L 3L 2B 3F2 2F 3L' R D' 3F2 3R2 2D2 R' 3U2 3R2 R' 3U L' 2D2 3F' 2U 3L 3R2 3B' 2R2 3F' 2R 2D 2R D 2L2 3R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' F U' R' F2 R' F2 U'
*2. *F R U' F R U F2 R'
*3. *R' U' R2 U R' U' F2 U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U' R2 D F2 U D2 B' R U2 F2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2
*2. *L2 U L2 D2 R2 D L2 D B2 L2 U B' U2 F2 L' U' R F2 U L' B2
*3. *B2 D' F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L B2 R F D2 L' B D' R U2 B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' Uw Fw Uw L R2 Uw' L' F D' B' Fw' D2 Rw2 D Uw L2 F' Uw2 U R B Fw2 L Rw F2 L' Rw R2 Uw2 F U Fw' D' L R' U Fw2 F2 Uw2
*2. *Fw' Uw' Fw2 D2 Fw2 D2 L' Fw2 Rw R' Fw R' F' L B2 D' L Uw' R2 Fw Rw' R2 B' Fw2 F L2 U' Rw' Fw' F' Uw' R' B2 Fw2 D U' B2 R D' Uw2
*3. *D2 Uw' B Uw' B2 D2 B' U2 F2 L' R2 D F2 Uw Fw' U' R D' U' F' Rw B2 Fw Uw' Fw' R B2 L' Rw2 Fw' R' F2 D2 Fw' U Fw' Uw2 U Rw R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Fw Uw Lw' B L' Rw2 F Rw' Fw' U' Fw' Lw' R2 D2 Lw2 B' Fw' F2 U R' Fw Uw Rw2 U Fw2 Dw' B' Fw' R2 Bw F2 L' Lw2 Fw2 F' R2 B Rw2 Bw' F' Dw2 L2 D' Uw' L2 Rw2 R' U Bw2 R' D2 Dw' U' Lw' Fw' F2 L2 Lw' F'
*2. *Rw Bw' L Lw' U2 Rw' Bw' Uw2 Bw' F Uw L' Lw2 Bw' L Uw2 U' Bw' Uw2 Bw F2 Lw2 B' F L' Bw' D' B' R' Bw L2 Lw2 B Rw' Bw F L2 Rw F2 L' R' Dw' B2 Bw2 Dw U' Lw U Rw R2 Uw' F2 R D' F Dw' F2 Uw2 Lw2 F'
*3. *D Bw' F U2 Fw' Lw' Bw2 Fw F L B Uw2 L2 Lw R Fw Rw' R' D U' Bw2 Fw2 Uw Fw' D' B' F2 Uw F D' Dw L Uw B F D2 Dw Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw U' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw D Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 R D' Uw2 Lw Rw' Uw B F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F2 3R' 2B2 2F2 F L' U' 2L 3F2 2L 3R2 2B2 F' R 2F L2 2L 2F2 2R' 2D' F' 2U2 R2 2B' 2F2 R 2D2 2U L 3F2 D 2D' 2U 2L2 2B' L' 3R' R D B' 3R2 D' L2 2D 3U' B F2 2D B D 2D L' 3R2 U 2B2 3F' 3U2 2U 2L 2R' 3U2 2U 3F' F 3U2 B' 2R 3F F' 2U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 3D 3R' 3B 2U B' 2B2 2F2 F2 3D 3U2 B 2D2 2B 2F2 3D2 R2 2B2 2L' 3B' U 3F' 2R2 F 3L' 3B' D' 2D 3L' U' 3L R 3B F2 D B 3D 2F 3L2 3D' 2U' 2L2 R2 3D2 2L2 2U' 2L' 2F 2R U2 2B' 2D2 3U R2 2B2 D 2F' 3R2 D2 B' 3D' L' 3L' 3D U' L' 2L2 2D2 3U U F 2R' B 2F2 2D' 2R' D' 3L' 3R' 2R2 2U B2 R' 3B' 3F' 2L2 2B2 3F' R' 3U' 2U B 2B 3B 2D' L' D' 3U' 2L D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' B U B U2 D B U L2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 R
*2. *F2 U' L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U L' F D2 L2 B' D B2 U2 L F
*3. *B D2 U2 R2 U2 B' F' L2 F R U' B' R' D' L2 B R' D' L' F'
*4. *R2 B2 R' F2 L D2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 F R D L2 F' D2 L' B2
*5. *D2 R2 D2 U2 B L2 B' F' D2 R2 U2 R U B U2 B R2 U' B' L F'
*6. *L F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L U' B D B2 F' U' B2 D2 L' D2 U'
*7. *U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 D2 B' F D B' R2 U' L U R' U
*8. *L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 F D2 L D2 R D F U2
*9. *B' R' L F D' F U' L2 F' B2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 R U2 R
*10. *R' D2 L' B2 R B2 R' U2 L' U' F R2 B L2 U' F2 R' F
*11. *U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D R' B' D2 L F D B' F2 L2 U'
*12. *D' F L' U' F R2 D' F' R B2 U B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2
*13. *U' B2 U L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U F D2 L2 R F L' R' U2 F' U2
*14. *B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 F' U F L B D B2 D2 U L U'
*15. *F2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F2 D2 L' U' R' U2 R2 F R B D' F
*16. *U2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 R D2 U' B R' B' L2 R D2 B' R2
*17. *U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' D2 F D' B2 L U2 F2 D' F'
*18. *U B2 D U B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F' U L' D F R2 F L2 D' U'
*19. *L2 U F B D' F' L' D R' U B2 R D2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 D2
*20. *L2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L F' L' B2 L D' F R D2
*21. *D' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 R' D B' U' B F' U' F' R' D2
*22. *U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 F D' R D' U' F2 U L' R2 D
*23. *B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 U F' U' F' D' F R' D' R' B U2
*24. *F2 U B2 D U2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 R' B2 L' D R2 F U' L' D F2
*25. *L2 B R2 B L2 B' U2 F U2 F L2 D F U2 L R F' D2 U B2 R2
*26. *U' R D' F' B' D' F' D F2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2
*27. *L' B2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 L B2 R2 B2 U R2 B F R D F' D
*28. *F U2 B2 D2 R U D R' B D F2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' D2 F R2 L2
*29. *U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 B' L2 D L' D' R' B' D L'
*30. *D' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D L2 F' D2 R' U' B L2
*31. *F2 R2 F2 L R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' D F' R F' L B' F D R F
*32. *B2 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' R2 F L' D2 R U2 B' R D' R B2 L
*33. *F2 L2 F L2 R2 F R2 B R2 B2 R2 D B U' F' R' U2 L B2 L' D2
*34. *B' R2 B2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 R D' B' D2 F2 L2 R2 D' B' R
*35. *R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 D B U B2 L' F2 R2 B U2 B2 U2
*36. *D R B R2 B2 R F2 L F D' F L2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 B
*37. *U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L U' F' U B2 R' B L' R2 F'
*38. *R2 D' L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' B' U2 F D B' F' L' B R
*39. *F' L' F2 U R2 D R L2 F2 L' B L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B'
*40. *D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U B' L' F' U' R B' F L U2 F

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L F2 D2 R2 F U' R U B D' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D B2
*2. *L2 F2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 R2 D2 B R B2 D2 R2 F D' R' F
*3. *R2 F' L' B L' U2 L2 F2 U R B2 R' F2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2
*4. *U' R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 L2 B' D2 R U2 B' D L R B' D2
*5. *D U L2 B2 D B2 F2 U B2 F2 R' D F' D2 L U2 B2 U L2 F U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U R L' U' R2 D B' U F R D' R2 D F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2
*2. *B2 L B2 D2 U2 R D2 L' U2 L F D2 B' L U F' L R D' B'
*3. *R2 U B2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 L R' B' L F' L' D2 B R' F
*4. *L U' R2 B2 U' L' B' U' F' L2 U B2 U R2 U2 D B2 R2 L2 U
*5. *D2 L2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 L B' L' R' U' F' U R' D F D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 L R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U F' L' B2 R2 D2 R
*2. *D2 B2 F' R2 U2 B D2 B' U2 F2 U2 L' D R D' U F2 R U2 R2 F'
*3. *D' B U D' R B L B2 L2 B L' B2 R D2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2
*4. *R' U R F' B' R F B2 R D F' U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 U2
*5. *F L2 B L2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R' B' U L' F' R U' R' B' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 L F2 D' L' U F' U2 B F' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U2
*3. *F' L2 B D2 L2 B' F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L' F' R' D' B' U R2 F2 D' R'
*4. *U' B2 F2 Rw Fw' Rw D2 Fw' D Rw' D' Fw L2 B Rw2 B' L Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw' R2 D' B' Rw2 Fw D' U L' Fw L D Rw Uw L' Uw R' B Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F2 U' R' F U' F U' R
*3. *R F L2 D2 L U' F R2 U2 F' R F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D2 L' F2 L2
*4. *F' U2 R Uw Fw' F R2 F2 U2 Rw2 R2 F' Rw' D2 R Fw2 F2 Uw R2 U L2 Uw' U' F' L' Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw' B Fw2 F2 U R U Fw2 D Uw' B U2
*5. *Lw Fw' D' Uw Rw2 R D Dw' Bw2 D2 U2 B' Fw2 Uw' F' Dw L2 Lw Bw Rw' Uw2 B2 Uw' B Bw' Dw R D2 U2 Bw F' D' Dw Lw2 Rw' B' Lw F' R B2 Lw Bw2 Fw D Dw2 B Fw' Dw B' Fw' Uw' Lw' Rw2 F D' F' D Lw2 Bw' F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=6 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L' R' B' L' U' R' B' l' r' b
*2. *R L' B R' B' U' L R l b
*3. *U' B' R L' U R' U l' r b' u
*4. *R' B' U R' L B' R l' b'
*5. *R U' B U' B' R' U b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -4)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 4)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 3) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (2, 2) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (1, -2)
*4. *(0, -4) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 6) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L' R' U' D R' D' R' U' D' U'
*2. *D' L' U' R' L' D U' L' U' D' U'
*3. *U R' U L' R' D R' D' R' U'
*4. *L' R D' R D' U L U R' D' U'
*5. *L U D' R U R' L' U R' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Aug 11, 2015)

2x2 : (6.03), (3.02), 5.19, 4.58, 4.89 = 4.89
3x3 : 15.30, 14.21, (15.90), (13.81), 15.28 = 14.93
4x4 : 53.77, (49.74), 54.95, (1:00.90), 53.94 = 54.22
5x5 : (1:53.04), 1:45.93, 1:41.37, 1:33.36, (1:32.09) = 1:40.22
7x7 : 4:25.67, 4:26.80, 4:32.33, (4:24.09), (4:32.46) = 4:28.27
Megaminx : 1:35.84, (1:40.31), (1:29.76), 1:32.86, 1:34.33 = 1:34.34
Pyraminx : 4.35, 5.15, (6.70), 6.47, (3.67) = 5.32
Square-1 : (51.79), 42.44, 51.67, 45.07, (35.59) = 46.39
Skewb : 6.96, 7.85, (6.40), 7.03, (9.30) = 7.28


----------



## priazz (Aug 11, 2015)

2x2: (5.333); (4.634); 5.284; 4.984; 5.084 => 5.117
3x3: (10.500); 10.800; (15.752); 11.600; 12.984 => 11.794
4x4: 54.667; 58.101; (51.434); (59.789); 55.017 => 55.928
3x3OH: (31.717); (26.501); 30.967; 30.867; 27.483 => 29.772
2-4 Relay => 1:25.535


Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 11, 2015)

*3x3*: (31.78), 42.07, (43.40), 32.42, 40.95 = *38.48*

*5x5*: (2:59.75), 3:09.48, 3:09.54, 3:01.51, (3:42.97) = *3:06.84*

*6x6*: 5:49.10, 6:23.08, 6:09.85, (5:27.01), (6:48.84) = *6:07.34*

*7x7*: 7:26.19, (7:04.76), 8:11.75, 7:13.42, (8:32.71) = *7:37.12*


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 12, 2015)

*2X2X2:* 8.36 (5.54) (10.30) 6.54 9.89 = *8.26* // I wonder how many Ortega users will get PB on scramble nr 2.. 
*3X3X3: * 18.79 20.16 (16.92) (21.24) 21.20 = *20.05*
*4X4X4: * 1:48.38 (1:43.97) 1:44.54 1:45.39 (2:14.63) = *1:46.10*
*5X5X5:* 4:19.91 4:30.12 (3:52.31) (5:46.91) 4:41.09 = *4:30.37*


----------



## Lili Martin (Aug 13, 2015)

2x2 : 12.70, (5.14), (16.68), 12.02, 10.41 = 11.71
3x3 : 46.28, 41.60, (40.66), 41.93, (47.04) = 43.27
4x4 : 3:57.08, 3:37.38, 4:17.70, (4:27.90), (3:30.57) = 3:57.39
Relay 2-4 : 5:30.71
Relay 2-5 : 12:37.59
Megaminx : (6:57.96), 6:35.69, 6:27.59, 6:57.03, (6:02.25) = 6:40.10
Pyraminx : (14.14), 27.27, 18.98, (29.34), 18.24 = 21.50
Skewb : 11.88, 11.48, (14.28), (11.01), 12.14 = 11.83


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 14, 2015)

pyraminx: 5.13, 5.85, 8.05, 6.76, 3.40 (ao5 = 5.91)


----------



## Dene (Aug 16, 2015)

*3x3:* (14.72), 15.56, (DNF), 16.00, 20.30 = 17.29
*4x4:* 57.18, (52.78), 1:02.79, 1:00.63, (1:10.51) = 1:00.20
*5x5:* (1:39.72), (DNF), 1:40.39, 2:03.42, 1:43.19 = 1:49.00
*6x6:* (2:50.23), 2:58.17, (3:12.44), 3:03.23, 2:51.79 = 2:57.73
*7x7:* (4:37.03), (4:04.12), 4:35.91, 4:34.15, 4:10.78 = 4:26.95
*OH:* 32.67, 37.71, (24.72), (38.52), 27.26 = 32.55
*Megaminx:* 2:12.73, (2:00.75), (2:21.02), 2:10.01, 2:12.25 = 2:11.66


----------



## N33bah (Aug 16, 2015)

3X3 29.513-27.096-31.706-(33.265)-(22.438)=29.438
2X2 6.190-(3.662)-6.290-5.167-(6.355)=5.882
Pyraminx 11.773-11.392-(14.097)-12.348-(9.272)=11.837
2-4 Relay 3:41.854 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4X4 3:16.903-3:29.331-(3:42.738)-2:32.841-(1:32.841)=3:03.459
OMGOMGNEW4X4PBOMGOMG


----------



## youSurname (Aug 17, 2015)

2x2: 5.806, (4.262), 7.108, (22.946), 6.319 = 6.41
3x3: 15.047, (19.360), 18.346, (13.196), 15.707 = 16.37
4x4: (1:49.757), (1:30.670), 1:35.287, 1:45.120, 1:42.527 = 1:40.98
Pyraminx: (40.098), 17.963, 14.917, 19.860, (10.603) = 17.58
Skewb: 22.508, (13.515), 15.184, (33.852), 21.291 = 19.67
OH: (58.143), 49.477, 50.120, (42.647), 44.868 = 48.15
2BLD: DNF, 1:16.593, 1:13.934
3BLD: DNF, 2:46.754, 7:42.790
2-4 Relay: 2:04.084
FMC: 61


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 18, 2015)

Final result: 
congrats to EMI, qaz and Austin

*2x2x2*(37)

 1.79 Basil Herold
 2.40 AustinReed
 2.76 EMI
 2.86 riley
 3.30 Isaac Lai
 3.31 cuberkid10
 3.45 Petro Leum
 3.48 jasseri
 3.61 Elf
 3.74 qaz
 3.96 Raptor56
 4.17 ichcubegern
 4.35 Cale S
 4.36 JustinTimeCuber
 4.63 timmthelion
 4.78 jaysammey777
 4.89 bacyril
 4.98 FastCubeMaster
 5.02 YTCuber
 5.11 priazz
 5.34 Scruggsy13
 5.71 Kian
 5.88 N33bah
 5.98 CyanSandwich
 6.24 LostGent
 6.40 youSurname
 6.58 QBB123XX
 6.74 Kenneth Svendson
 6.97 ComputerGuy365
 7.00 YouCubing
 7.36 evileli
 7.93 Schmidt
 8.04 h2f
 8.26 MarcelP
 9.34 arbivara
 11.71 Lili Martin
 13.37 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(43)

 8.48 riley
 8.53 Petro Leum
 9.48 AustinReed
 10.25 EMI
 11.08 cuberkid10
 11.09 qaz
 11.79 priazz
 12.07 Raptor56
 12.42 Isaac Lai
 12.51 Basil Herold
 12.60 Sessinator
 12.98 jasseri
 13.54 JustinTimeCuber
 13.78 ichcubegern
 14.18 Cale S
 14.37 Kian
 14.93 bacyril
 14.97 LostGent
 15.03 Elf
 15.70 jaysammey777
 16.05 port
 16.36 youSurname
 16.52 timmthelion
 16.59 QBB123XX
 17.29 Dene
 17.35 Scruggsy13
 17.41 Kenneth Svendson
 18.36 FastCubeMaster
 18.44 ickathu
 18.82 CyanSandwich
 19.00 Sergeant Baboon
 19.60 evileli
 20.05 MarcelP
 23.33 Schmidt
 23.57 Bubbagrub
 25.47 ComputerGuy365
 29.30 YouCubing
 29.39 h2f
 29.43 N33bah
 32.22 MatsBergsten
 32.46 arbivara
 38.48 Reprobate
 43.27 Lili Martin
*4x4x4*(32)

 37.67 EMI
 40.86 AustinReed
 46.48 cuberkid10
 47.92 riley
 49.78 qaz
 54.19 Elf
 54.22 bacyril
 54.25 Cale S
 55.58 Raptor56
 55.92 priazz
 58.19 port
 59.20 ichcubegern
 1:00.20 Dene
 1:00.84 Kian
 1:02.45 Isaac Lai
 1:02.74 Scruggsy13
 1:07.94 jasseri
 1:08.39 jaysammey777
 1:09.16 Kenneth Svendson
 1:11.94 JustinTimeCuber
 1:12.75 timmthelion
 1:15.81 CyanSandwich
 1:19.78 evileli
 1:31.38 Sergeant Baboon
 1:31.44 LostGent
 1:34.68 h2f
 1:40.97 youSurname
 1:46.10 MarcelP
 2:11.09 YouCubing
 2:15.12 MatsBergsten
 3:06.36 N33bah
 3:57.39 Lili Martin
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:19.75 EMI
 1:23.89 AustinReed
 1:29.01 ichcubegern
 1:31.19 qaz
 1:33.05 Elf
 1:35.76 riley
 1:40.22 bacyril
 1:43.81 Raptor56
 1:49.00 Dene
 2:00.57 Cale S
 2:07.41 cuberkid10
 2:09.91 Scruggsy13
 2:33.24 Kenneth Svendson
 2:56.41 evileli
 3:05.46 h2f
 3:06.84 Reprobate
 3:50.45 timmthelion
 4:17.76 YouCubing
 4:30.37 MarcelP
 4:45.02 MatsBergsten
 DNF LostGent
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:23.76 EMI
 2:46.69 qaz
 2:46.78 AustinReed
 2:57.73 Dene
 3:05.57 Elf
 3:09.22 ichcubegern
 3:25.07 Raptor56
 4:56.85 Kenneth Svendson
 6:07.34 Reprobate
 8:08.68 YouCubing
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 3:55.70 EMI
 4:26.95 Dene
 4:28.27 bacyril
 4:37.24 AustinReed
 6:30.49 Raptor56
 7:22.46 Kenneth Svendson
 7:37.12 Reprobate
12:53.99 YouCubing
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 16.42 Petro Leum
 19.52 AustinReed
 19.80 EMI
 19.87 riley
 22.95 ichcubegern
 22.96 Kian
 23.60 Basil Herold
 23.65 Elf
 25.99 qaz
 28.98 Scruggsy13
 29.77 priazz
 29.88 Isaac Lai
 30.17 cuberkid10
 32.55 Dene
 34.17 Raptor56
 35.71 Kenneth Svendson
 47.34 h2f
 48.15 youSurname
 52.11 Bubbagrub
 59.26 CyanSandwich
 1:01.75 arbivara
 1:08.93 LostGent
 1:24.50 YouCubing
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:19.97 qaz
 1:21.06 Kenneth Svendson
 1:30.03 Cale S
 1:44.96 EMI
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 4.90 Basil Herold
 13.05 EMI
 14.03 AustinReed
 16.01 Cale S
 27.91 MatsBergsten
 36.46 CyanSandwich
 43.08 h2f
 1:06.54 ichcubegern
 1:08.00 Scruggsy13
 1:13.86 Sergeant Baboon
 1:13.93 youSurname
 DNF Isaac Lai
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 28.74 Sessinator
 45.40 qaz
 1:00.49 MatsBergsten
 1:12.60 Cale S
 1:42.50 h2f
 1:58.96 Scruggsy13
 2:14.75 EMI
 2:46.75 youSurname
 3:50.10 Sergeant Baboon
 3:50.78 Bubbagrub
 DNF Isaac Lai
 DNF Nihahhat
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:13.15 MatsBergsten
 9:30.27 AustinReed
13:24.00 h2f
 DNF Cale S
 DNF ichcubegern
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 7:03.88 Cale S
12:31.75 MatsBergsten
 DNF CyanSandwich
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

33:00.12 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF CyanSandwich
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

19/26 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
9/10 (55:13)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 5:56)  h2f
2/3 (16:13)  Scruggsy13
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 43.52 qaz
 1:19.93 Raptor56
 DNF EMI
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 48.25 EMI
 1:02.28 qaz
 1:07.87 ichcubegern
 1:08.43 cuberkid10
 1:11.21 Raptor56
 1:18.18 Elf
 1:22.57 Isaac Lai
 1:25.53 priazz
 1:28.24 Scruggsy13
 1:36.25 Kenneth Svendson
 1:41.64 CyanSandwich
 2:04.08 youSurname
 2:14.94 h2f
 2:19.94 QBB123XX
 2:27.09 ComputerGuy365
 2:41.22 Sergeant Baboon
 3:03.77 MatsBergsten
 3:07.78 YouCubing
 3:41.85 N33bah
 5:30.71 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:24.44 EMI
 2:32.65 qaz
 2:48.98 ichcubegern
 2:56.52 cuberkid10
 3:07.39 Raptor56
 4:05.22 Kenneth Svendson
 6:59.26 YouCubing
 8:13.19 MatsBergsten
12:37.59 Lili Martin
*Magic*(1)

 1.41 Raptor56
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.53 Raptor56
 3.72 Scruggsy13
*Skewb*(16)

 4.20 Isaac Lai
 4.30 Cale S
 5.38 Basil Herold
 5.99 EMI
 7.28 bacyril
 8.34 qaz
 8.86 riley
 9.40 Scruggsy13
 10.18 YouCubing
 11.83 Lili Martin
 13.07 QBB123XX
 13.70 cuberkid10
 14.18 Bubbagrub
 15.36 CyanSandwich
 16.04 LostGent
 19.66 youSurname
*Clock*(4)

 8.49 qaz
 14.79 Kenneth Svendson
 15.89 Scruggsy13
 18.25 YouCubing
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.74 Isaac Lai
 4.42 port
 4.83 AustinReed
 5.32 bacyril
 5.91 pyr14
 6.02 Raptor56
 6.63 Cale S
 7.09 YouCubing
 7.45 ichcubegern
 7.67 qaz
 10.08 Scruggsy13
 10.52 riley
 10.96 Kenneth Svendson
 11.67 Kian
 11.83 N33bah
 13.19 Schmidt
 15.75 LostGent
 17.58 youSurname
 21.42 CyanSandwich
 21.50 Lili Martin
 22.86 ComputerGuy365
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:34.34 bacyril
 1:37.28 Raptor56
 1:42.78 qaz
 2:11.66 Dene
 2:16.99 Isaac Lai
 2:24.48 Cale S
 4:20.02 YouCubing
 4:32.86 Sergeant Baboon
 4:56.93 CyanSandwich
 6:40.10 Lili Martin
*Square-1*(7)

 13.68 EMI
 15.24 Raptor56
 24.10 qaz
 25.85 Cale S
 29.32 port
 38.33 YouCubing
 46.39 bacyril
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

24 pokelifter
24 EMI
24 Sebastien
26 Mark Boyanowski
26 TheDubDubJr
26 okayama
29 AustinReed
34 AndersB
36 Raptor56
41 Sergeant Baboon
43 arbivara
58 YouCubing
61 youSurname
DNF  CyanSandwich

*Contest results*

318 EMI
277 qaz
259 AustinReed
244 Raptor56
220 Cale S
200 ichcubegern
188 CyanSandwich
187 Isaac Lai
183 riley
179 cuberkid10
168 bacyril
167 Scruggsy13
162 Elf
139 Kenneth Svendson
131 MatsBergsten
128 Basil Herold
124 YouCubing
119 priazz
117 Dene
106 youSurname
105 Petro Leum
104 Kian
102 h2f
87 jasseri
81 port
78 LostGent
77 JustinTimeCuber
75 timmthelion
74 Sergeant Baboon
70 jaysammey777
53 Sessinator
52 QBB123XX
51 evileli
44 N33bah
41 FastCubeMaster
37 MarcelP
37 Lili Martin
34 Reprobate
34 Bubbagrub
33 ComputerGuy365
32 arbivara
29 Schmidt
24 Sebastien
24 pokelifter
21 okayama
21 TheDubDubJr
21 YTCuber
21 Mark Boyanowski
19 pyr14
18 ickathu
17 AndersB
6 Nihahhat


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 18, 2015)

lol, 17th place. Only because of participation points xD


----------

